# New project for my outdoor experience



## Roadwarrior (Aug 6, 2017)

As mentioned I have a travel setup that worked for many years for me.  A pickup/w camper shell & a travel trailer.  It is a 24-ft Gulfstream not monstrous like a 5th wheel or larger pull behind.  Being alone the thought crossed my mind that I don't like the problems associated with pulling an over sized trailer.  My needs are sparser now.  I don't need all the gear to haul around, they can be hauled in the bed or my pickup.  I usually eat all my meals outside with Mother Nature, flies & mosquitoes.  They add so much to a hurry up meal.  I came to the realization that I only need my trailer for sleeping & bodily functions (showers,,,etc.).   

 Why not downsize?  Just before I joined this group I had been looking at a smaller pull behind.  Easier to back, less gas per mile and less to clean when it needs it's annual scrub.  So on a whim I purchased it, a 19 ft Gulfstream Aerolite (Thor) to work on it's a '98 clean lightly used but needs a few modifications.  I arrived back @ homebase with a new purpose for the next few weeks.  I'm listing my  24-footer for sale, & getting my ducks in a row to get the older smaller one ready.  Below are some of the pictures of it, the pics are from their craigslist ad, not my photos.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 6, 2017)

Sounds great! Please sketch out a floor plan of the interior for us, I'd like to see you ideas.

Do you every go down to the Four Corners area and explore the Canyon lands of Utah?


----------



## Roadwarrior (Aug 6, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> Sounds great! Please sketch out a floor plan of the interior for us, I'd like to see you ideas.
> Do you every go down to the Four Corners area and explore the Canyon lands of Utah?


   Yes, I have been through there a few times.  First, I had my 5 YO grandson along.  He was running on the memorial & took a bad spill into Colorado.  A few bandages later we were eating Indian Fry Bread behind the little cook trailer to get out of the cold wind.   

 I was a little disappointed in the experience, later found out the memorial is not placed exactly where the corners meet.  That is off a ways.  But we did find an interesting stop SW of there, dinosaur tracks.  Our guide (a Hopi) let us through the different tracks & then hit me up for a twenty ($20) for services.  I was also taken back by the condition of the homes & homesteads that they lived in.  Couldn't afford the jewelry offered there either.


The trailer layout is simple, the seller had made some modifications to  the table seat & had raised the bed almost as high as Andrew  Jackson's bed at the Hermitage. If you haven't seen that then my humor  is wasted.  I'm lowering the bed back normal & put it back to a  couch, then using the cushions & an air mattress use it for  sleeping.  The bath will remain it seems to be original, I will restore  the back to the door side table.  Nothing fancy but functional for one.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 7, 2017)

You can cook a meal, sleep on a bed, and have a bathroom. What more does one need? Well, maybe an outdoor lounge chair to use under the awning. Looks great!

In this month's Popular Mechanics, I read about a guy that installed a separate deep-discharge battery in his little rig. He set it up with a switch that allows his truck alternator to charge the battery but disconnects it when he is using it to power things in his RV. Never runs his truck battery down that way.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Aug 7, 2017)

Will look into the battery hookup. I have a battery behind my tanks but only charges when traveling hooked up.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Almost ready after I install a new starter motor.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 30, 2017)

Starter changed, works great!

Been one year since quitting Facebook, time to be moving on, all of you have a great life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks like your project is a success, enjoy!


----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks like a great rig.  Happy trails!


----------

